

Ask HN: Backyard broadband – could it work? - hoodoof

Some sort of powerful router sites near the back fence.  Fibre optic cables run along the back fence or under the ground connecting the neighbors to a single fast broadband connection.<p>Could it work?
======
regularfry
No reason why not. The devil's in the details.

